# Google- Family Doctor: Rare cancer misdiagnosed as bowel condition - Canton Repository



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Family Doctor: Rare cancer misdiagnosed as *bowel* conditionCanton Repository, OHThe mascot for these patients is the zebra because the disease is often misdiagnosed as *irritable bowel syndrome*, Crohnâ€™s disease and other *bowel* ailments. Because of the difficulty in getting a proper diagnosis, the motto is â€œIf you think itâ€™sa horse, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

